# My heart is heavy...



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Prayers for everyone who has had and will have anything to do with the tragedy in CT. So senseless, selfish and demonic. We live in a very sick disgusting world. Abba! my heart is heavy, your will, in your own time.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't imagine getting that call. My wife is a nurse at my daughters school. She is in 4th grade. Prayers to all involved.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Im not sure how to reply to your heavy heart or anyone else's today but Im so glad to hear you mention Abba and His will in His time.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

May all the fatalities rest in the arms of the Lord.......words cannot express the way I feel about this...it makes me D%^&%* mad to tell u the truth...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sad bubba. To have to get that phone call, I can not even imagine.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been sick all day. Can't even imagine dropping off my little girl (kindergartener) with her hopping out my truck with a "love you dad" running towards the school and that being "goodbye".

I can do all things through Christ, but I can't do anything without him.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

There are many heavy hearts today and tonight. Having never had children, I can't imagine how the parents of those killed are feeling now. I have prayed for them, and will do so again. They all need God in their lives right now, and all His love and caring.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

For some reason I texted my 2 sons 15 n 18 yo and my wife ,I love you son and I love you babe your so pretty at 4:20am friday before I went in the gate to work,I do not always do this but I for some reason felt the need to and now I know it was His will.Our conversation always ends I love you but a text was out of the ordinary.Jesus be with all of us.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> For some reason I texted my 2 sons 15 n 18 yo and my wife ,I love you son and I love you babe your so pretty at 4:20am friday before I went in the gate to work,I do not always do this but I for some reason felt the need to and now I know it was His will.Our conversation always ends I love you but a text was out of the ordinary.Jesus be with all of us.


Amen, and thank God. Today is a new day!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I truly understand with a very heavy heart, even more today why we can not live our lives without Christ. It was Gods intention for our lives not to be lived without him. Nothing compares to him.. nothing compares to the greatness of glory. No matter what you see, no matter what you feel, no matter how much money you have, no matter what we can accomplish, no matter who you can meet or what you can see.. there is nothing in our lives that will ever come close to knowing Jesus Christ our Lord and savior. Right now, this Nation needs Christ. As angry as I am right now, I understand that I must not judge for I will have my own judgement coming someday. Once again, the very heart of this Nation has been rattled. Your not going to see anything in the future happen that will shake this nation more than what happened yesterday. God's calling, is the Nation listening? Guns are not the problem, mans spirituality is.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Seeker said:


> ...............God's calling, is the Nation listening? Guns are not the problem, mans spirituality is.


Absolutely!!! Satan wants the nation to focus on "gun control" and not a "spiritual surrender to Jesus.".


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

These were innocent little children that didn't deserve to die like that. Lets keep lifting up the parents and everybody else involved. You are right seeker - this nation needs God. We need to return to him. Our hearts are heavy and only the Lord can help us.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

atcfisherman said:


> Absolutely!!! Satan wants the nation to focus on "gun control" and not a "spiritual surrender to Jesus.".


I so agree with this!! We must forge ahead to spead the word of God.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Really sick !


----------

